# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ambasada amerikane ne shqiperi !

## leonso guraj

Kush mund te me ndihmojne duke me dhene nje numer kontakti me ambasaden amerikane ne shqiperi ose e-mail te tyre ?

----------


## Etno3

NA KONTAKTONI
Adresa Postare e Ambasadës:

Ambasada e SHBA
Rr. Elbasanit, Nr. 103
Tiranë, Shqipëri 

Tel: +355-(0)4-224-7285
Fax: +355-(0)4-223-2222

----------

leonso guraj (21-02-2015)

----------


## Etno3

E-mail: Tirana-Webcontact@usaid.gov
Internet: www.usaidalbania.org

----------

leonso guraj (21-02-2015)

----------

